

The Rising Costs of Aging Perlers - yapcguy
http://anonymoushash.vmbrasseur.com/2013/07/22/the-rising-costs-of-aging-perlers-part-1-the-data/

======
yapcguy
Here are the other parts of the series:

Part 2: [http://anonymoushash.vmbrasseur.com/2013/07/22/the-rising-
co...](http://anonymoushash.vmbrasseur.com/2013/07/22/the-rising-costs-of-
aging-perlers-part-2-the-business/)

Part 3: [http://anonymoushash.vmbrasseur.com/2013/07/22/the-rising-
co...](http://anonymoushash.vmbrasseur.com/2013/07/22/the-rising-costs-of-
aging-perlers-part-3-the-suggestions/)

